# co-sleeping a newborn



## earthquake

hi just wondering if anyone has any information that relates specifically to safe co-sleeping with a newborn. My son is currently 5 weks old and as we are breastfeeding Iv'e found myself accidently co-sleeping after a feed and have found that he sleeps so much better and so do I! We weren't even considering it as an option until we saw the positives for ourselves. My OH sleeps downstairs at the minute as it gives us more room and i position baby in the middle of the bed on his back and i sort of tuck myself around him if that makes sense? Also I've only been using a thin cotton blanket as its been so hot but what do you do in the winter? and I know I should have a bed guard so any recomendations for ones in the uk(preferably cheap). Thanks for reading


----------



## airbear

I'm wondering the same thing. My daughter is only one week old and we've started co-sleeping accidentally the second night home from the hospital. Right now we use her boppy pillow and tuck one end into the middle so we can lay her on top without her falling into the middle. This way we don't accidentally roll on top over her. However I'm not sure how safe this is? We use a swaddleme swaddle blanket on her which keeps her tucked tight and she never rolls around. I thought maybe a boppy lounger for newborns may be good to get instead, but still don't know if it is safe or if sleeping directly on the bed itself would be better though I feel she would roll more. My OH sleeps with us in our king size bed and he rolls and moves a lot so I'm worried. She usually sleeps up by our head so I feel better. Any advice would be great! 

Earthquake - I currently use a Swaddleme swaddle blanket to keep her warm. It's summer here but that only means about 75 degree's. But I think swaddling them in a blanket so it is tight and they can't open it up would help in the winter.


----------



## MiniMomOfMany

You'd be surprised at how many new mamas end up cosleeping by 'accident' when they're breastfeeding and discover how much more sleep they and baby are getting! You can find safe cosleeping guides here ( https://littleheartsgpr.wordpress.com/2011/06/24/and-baby-makes-three-surviving-the-first-three-months-with-a-newborn/ ) by clicking on the cosleeping links in the sidebar. I've coslept with all six of mine through the years (still have my newest safely and happily cosleeping!) and I can't say enough good things about how much peace and closeness it brings to mama and daddy and baby :cloud9:

I recently added a cosleeping safety and education section if you are looking for a 'one-stop-shop' for cosleeping info--> https://wp.me/p1CpgO-8x


----------



## qpaulina42

I'm one of those accidentally cosleeping moms as well. I either swaddle her when it's really cold or use a pair of long pajamas, I put my blanket on over just my feet, and I keep the fan on to make sure she doesn't overheat. I get pretty cold, I have to say, but she seems comfy. I took a tight t-shirt and cut a hole in the chest area for the boobs... I try to follow all the same safety guidelines that are published for co-sleeping. I think UNICEF has a list..


----------



## bernina

Accidental co sleepers here too. Started in the hospital where little one would only sleep soundly on one of our chests. After a few weeks of that we found she would sleep well on her side so used a wedge to keep her in that position. Eventually I started to pull her into our bed for night feedings and she just stayed there and slept well. She's nearly 4 mos and now sleeps most nights in our bed between us. We start her off in her pack n play but at first night feed I pull her into our bed and nurse her while laying down. Never thought I'd like co sleeping but honestly really love it.


----------



## lynnikins

i co-slept with EJ off and on while he was younger i wore nursing PJ's so i didnt get cold and would wrap the duvet over then under me below boob level he would be in his sleeping bag next to me between me and the wall ( had our bed agaisnt the wall for a while ) i found i tended to curl up so my knees came up under him and id have my pillow folded in half so it was only under my head and he was nose-to-nipple all night


----------



## Freya

Just wanted to post that I am an accidental cosleeper too so it's great to hear I'm not on my own in worrying about the safety aspect.

I'm not quite there in managing to feed dd2 whilst asleep! But she only sleeps on me, or snuggled by me in bed. I'm a little worried she'll never sleep in her own bed, but at 2 weeks old I'm sure it's early days lol xxx


----------



## MiniMomOfMany

Just thought I'd pop back in and add that little ones do eventually end up sleeping in their own beds:sleep:, and just like in everything else, they are ready at different times...not a one-size-fits-all-deal, lol! There are lots of ways to ease them into their own beds when the time comes (i.e. when weaning, etc), but no need to worry about that in the early stages when you're overwhelmed with everything else:wacko:. I have six children and have eased each (except for my little nursling who's happily cosleeping atm:cloud9:) into their own beds without traumatizing them or myself!

Love the smilies here, btw, if you couldn't tell :rain:


----------



## Jenni4

hi...i am co-sleeping by accident too....I would fall asleep with him in my arms waiting for a burp after feeding and would spend most of the night sleeping sitting up with him in my arms...I now place him beside me in his sleep positioner so he can't roll and stays in place....is it okay to remove this positioner and have him sleep right beside me?? Still a nervous co-sleeper...


----------



## Rmar

I coslept since day 1 on purpose (only just bought a cot for day naps). It's winter here and we used a sleeping bag for DD. One with sleeves as the other ones looked pointless but I guess you don't put the sheets over their shoulders anyways so up to you.

At first I was a little wary of things like blankets but at 3 months, you'll be suprised at how well they know their space and how well you know how to keep them in it. I'm not at all worried, now. I'm guessing it is Summer where you are. By the time it is winter, your baby will be older and quite possible at the stage where they will start to throw the covers off themselves. I know DD does it a little bit now.

My DH sleeps on the floor on a mattress because we have a double bed but planning on getting a bigger bed, soon.


----------



## jade42

hey there are some really great resources on safe co-sleeping at askdrsears


----------

